# 924033 Model?



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

I found this Ariens model on CL and this is the number he gave me as the model number? Can you tell me a little bit more about this? age when this model was out or whatever information will be helpful if and when I go look at it.
this is what the CL ad says.
"Ariens Snowblower 7HP, 24 inch, electric start, 5 speeds forward and reverse"

What is something like this worth if its in excellent working condition?
I have been looking at Gilsons, and didnt know how this compared whether it be keeping its value, to finding parts, to reliablilty and durablilty.
I find myself gravitating towards the older machines for some reason.

Thank you

Art


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

That picture is an Ariens probably built around 1975 - 1979. Built well and the parts are pretty universal for all of them around that time. There are also plenty of parts machines should you have problems. Looks to be about the same as mine except mine originally had the 8 HP engine.

In perfect working order it is probably worth no more than about $250.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

For the age and if that is the picture of the one for sale it looks to be in great shape on the outside. Looks like it has little use or has been taken care of.

Whats he asking?


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

He's asking too much in my opinion. 
375.00. 
What would you counter with seeing his starting price is where its at. I am going to go look at it this Weekend. And of course if that's if its in perfect running condition with no need for replacement parts.

Art


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

aggriffin3 said:


> He's asking too much in my opinion.
> 375.00.
> What would you counter with seeing his starting price is where its at. I am going to go look at it this Weekend. And of course if that's if its in perfect running condition with no need for replacement parts.
> 
> Art


I guess what Shryp says. He is into blowers and knows more then me.
$375 would be way too high if I was looking to buy it.
But that is me. He would probably throw me off his property with my counter offer.
The way I figure it I offer low and work up from there. If I insult him and he gets mad so be it.
There are plenty of other machines on the market.
How handy are mechanically speaking?

It does look in decent shape, I would imagine it will need some kind of work. Maybe a carburetor rebuild? Something?
One thing too to consider, how old is the picture he is posting?
Maybe now it doesn't look like what your seeing in the picture.

I have seen that before.
Is he close to you or do you have to make a journey to see it?


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

He is close by. Yeah, he will probably throw me off his property too.

Art


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Art,
where do you live? that will have an impact on price.

I have found that in the "snow belt" regions, great lakes and upper mid-west, snowblowers are cheaper, because its a heavy snow area, and used snowblowers are plentiful.

However, in and near the large east coast cities, Boston, NY city, Philly, D.C, you can usually add about $100 to the price, just because everything costs more in those regions.

In Western NY or Minnesota thats a $250 snowblower..if you are in the suburbs of Boston or one of those other cities, its a $350 snowblower.

Its a 1978 or 1979 model..
for the right price, a perfectly capable and respectable machine, even at 35 years old.

Scot


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

I am on the west coast of Michigan, we averaged the last few yrs over 110-120 inches a yr. Cant handle another winter with a SS JD.

Art


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

If its really good shape and everything works fine, $300 is a reasonable price.
yes I know I said $250!  but condition and time of year play a role too..
We are getting into the time of year for the high-point for snowblower prices..
Autumn and Winter are prime time for snowblower demand, prices go up.
Spring and Summer, prices are lower..

I would be comfortable with $250 to $300 for a good specimen, this time of year.
I would start at $260 and go up to $300 max..
Art, also keep in mind you will probably find dozens of similar machines for sale in the coming weeks..for a wide range of prices..if this one "gets away" you should have no problem finding similar contenders..

I paid $275 for my '71 Ariens in January of 2009.

Scot


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

He emailed me back and priced it at 300.00. I will take a look at it tomorrow and see how it looks up close. I will shoot for 275.00 if I do decide on it. I have watched the video on youtube about purchasing a snowblower and what to look for. 
Anything in particular on this model that I should be looking for that might be different, or at the very least, my main concern.

Thanks

Art


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Art, The manual shows your model as '77/'78. http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/PM 24000.pdf I have the 924038 model which is nearly the same. Difference between the 033 and mine is yours has the cast iron auger gearbox, mine has the aluminum clamshell style. Things I'd check would be to see some movement in the augers on the shaft. I'd go so far as pulling the shear pins to verify it (also verify it has real shear bolts and not regular bolts). The auger shaft on these are 1" diameter and they are a pia to remove if rusted on. These also have short wheel hubs that the wheel bolts to. They are keyed to the axle shaft. Give 'em a little tug and see if they move some, very difficult to remove if rusted on. You should be able to see the axle bushings when you do this. Lift up on the handle bar to clear one tire, then wobble the axle and wheel. Should be fairly tight. If the bushings are worn it'll wobble. If you keep those tires, you'll want chains, otherwise you'll want to upgrade (IMO).
They are a very heavy duty machine and very easy to work on if not all rusted up in the shafts. On those old Tecumsehs check the oil. If it's low or black I'd pass or want a lower price. Takes all of 15 minutes to change the oil on these and if the seller didn't top it off or change it when it's for sale......he probably ran it like that all the time. Not good for these engines. Make sure it runs well with the choke completely off after initial warm up. If the seller tells you it likes to run on 1/2 choke, that's more money you need to put into it. Pull the starter rope all the way out and inspect. Any fraying is more money because it will only break when you are farthest from an electrical outlet, or can't find your extension cord


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

I agree with the rest.. some good points. In my opinion if I needed a snowblower, I'd seriously consider that one. After everything checks out first. price it accordingly. If that is the pic and all is well I'd go $300 this time of year. If it was worse shape then bit lower. 78/79 with the cast iron gear box is a plus in my opinion- shoot all the 79 and previous are good.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks guys. I will check all of those items. I also found a Gilson in Ohio that I have my eye on too.

Art


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

One more thing to look at is what kind of shape the friction wheel and drive disk plate is in.
The drive disk plate is not cheap, the friction wheel cost less if it needs one.
The drive disk plate should be nice and smooth with no grooves on it.

Check the condition of the roller chains too.
Might as well check the belts and the condition of the pulleys while you are looking.

Like I said from the picture it looks in good shape. 
Friction wheels do wear out just like car brakes. But just like car brakes if you catch them before they damage the rotors it is a lot less money to replace.

And if something is worn and needs replacing it should be good for some more off the asking price.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

I turned it down. The mechanical condition and maintenance did not make me feel comfortable in slapping down 300.00 big ones. 
I will continue my search. I still have a Gilson that I am interested in that my father in law will check out for me tonight. Its in another state. 
Again, thanks for your help on this one.

Art


----------

